# 1977 Schwinn Volare



## kostnerave

Hi Everybody, 
 I'm searching for some information about my latest acquisition, a 1977 Schwinn Volare. The bike seems to be original except for tires,tubes and brake lever hoods(cane creek). I beleive these were made by Panasonic for Schwinn, using 531 Reynolds tubing. All of the components appear to be Shimano Dura-Ace throughout except for Sakae Custom bars, Sakae stem and a Sakae Royal seatpost. The pedals are KKT. Now some questions: Was this model a limited production run? If so, will the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket shell give me a frame number? Is the bike fairly rare? Are there differences between the '77 and '78 models beside the use of a Crane rear derailleur on my bike instead of a Dura-Ace unit? Thank you for any help, as there just isn't alot of information available.


----------



## 1motime

Good looking bike.   It is spotless!


----------



## GTs58

Impeccable example! 

I don't think the serial number will give you any info other than an approximate time the frame was built. @Metacortex might be able to add some info on these.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Bike looks like it's brand new!
Nice score.


----------



## PfishB

Very nice example you have.  The Volare is a grail bike for some,  I've only rarely seen them come up for sale.


----------



## Sven

That is one super clean bike! Very nice!


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks so much for sharing this terrific find!

 




-----


----------



## bricycle

That is simply beautiful!!
wonder if this was a tribute to the Plymouth Volare car as they were out at the time.
Volare car out in 1976... Schwinn offered 1977+78


----------



## kostnerave

Wow, Thank you so much for the kind words and helpful information.


----------



## Tim s

Beautiful bike! I have read that Schwinn told Panasonic to build a bike equal to the Paramount and the Volare is what they built. I have 2 of them that I bought about 5 years ago and I continue to look for them on eBay, CL and at the 4-5 bike shows that I attend each year. I haven’t ever seen them at the bike shows and rarely see them on eBay anymore. Considering that they were only made for two years IMHO I would call them rare. The blue bike is a Paramount and the other two are Volaries. Tim


----------



## kostnerave

Tim, Those are some beautiful bikes! Thank you for the added insight as to why Schwinn went to Panasonic for a Japanese version of the Paramount.


----------



## Mr.RED

Nothing better then Scwhinn bike porn.


----------



## kostnerave

Agreed!!!


----------



## Wingslover

Those lugs!!!


----------



## Ernbar

The Japanese built Schwinns  ride SUPER smooth. They are a bit lighter than the Chicago built 10 spds. I have a 74 Le Tour and the frame was also made by Panasonic .


----------



## Quakertownrich

This is a grail bike for me, and I may have one in my hands shortly.


----------



## jeffklim

GTs58 said:


> Impeccable example!
> 
> I don't think the serial number will give you any info other than an approximate time the frame was built. @Metacortex might be able to add some info on these.
> 
> View attachment 1123812



thank you appreciate it!


----------

